# Ribbed Tanks, Can I press on them?



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Can you apply inkjet heat transfers as well as vinyl to ribbed tank tops?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## TransferThis (May 6, 2008)

I made a heat transfer on a 1x1 ribbed top with JPSS and it came out just fine. The girl I made it for has wore it three times in two weeks (it was for an All Stars team) and it has held up nicely.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

great, thank you.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a heat transfer paper called Elastic Jet....it was designed for shirts such as the ribbed tee-shirts. It works great.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Where can you find that paper?


----------



## vanhowten (May 5, 2008)

The JetPro SofStretch has worked well for me, so far. Anything seems like it's gonna crack on the ribbed ones though. But the SofStretch is a really thin light material to begin with so it seems to work well. If you get any killer recommendations pass it along. I'd love to know what the best is.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm doing a few sample ribbed tank tops this evening . .

the shirts are 
FYI from suppliers website -- 
District Threads®
5.9-ounce, 100% ring spun combed cotton 
1x1 rib knit 
Self-fabric neck and armholes 
Double-needle hem 

**me thinks the shirts run on the small size**


Does anyone think I have to put a large mouse pad inside the shirt to stretch the shirt a bit 
so that I can use JPSS/inkjet transfer on them

or any ideas?


Diane
;o}


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Conde does sell it. You may check with other vendors also.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

conde tech said:


> Conde does sell it. You may check with other vendors also.



sell what?


Diane
;o}


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Elastic Jet heat transfer paper to be used on ribbed tees.


----------



## roadhousepro (Feb 13, 2010)

what about using stock transfers on the ribbed tanks?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You should not have a problem applying stock transfers.


----------

